# Weather question (seas)



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

I know this obviously differs with boat size/captain preference, but what keeps you guys from heading out to the blue water? 

Also, does wave height usually subside the further out you go or is it pretty much the same throughout the Gulf? Thanks for the replies


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

As far as the seas, wave height *and* duration are a big factor in taking our 22' Blue Wave out. Yesterday, it was a steady 2ft or so, with a few 2.5-3ft in the mix. We made it out to the trolling corridor, but, not a day for going much further, of course. I have been out in 4-5ft "swells", where the duration between the wave height was much greater without crests. Not bad in my opinion. And we have been out in a 24ft Angler in 4-5ft seas with a shorter duration- and in that boat we didn't get out too far past the reefs. We were being beat to death with those seas.
So the boats hull style, length, as well as the wave height and duration play a big factor. Seas can vary according to the driving force, mostly wind (take into account the direction and speed), but can also be affected by things like currents and outlets at other bodies of water (bay and river mouths). The distance from the coast will play a factor when- lets say, the wind is coming from the north 15-20 knots. It can be calm at the beach, but you know they will build the further from the coast you travel south. The land mass will block the waters from that wind and the water doesn't have the distance and volume to have wave energy built up until about half a mile off the beach or so. And the wave energy keeps building as you travel offshore.
I am usually looking for 0-2 ft seas for any preferred offshore trip in mind. Bear in mind, we currently own a bay boat, not the most wave friendly style hull to own. And you'll see the seas can always be somewhat worse when you get there, and there are a few here that will concur with the inaccuracy of the weather forecasters. 
You will end up being your own judge. I have been around the water all my life, and I have a good feel of what I'm willing to venture into. My rule of thumb is, If in doubt, don't go. The loss can be too great!
I hope this was helpful.


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

For me in a 23 regulator if its over 1.6 on the buoys it needs to have a period 2.5x the wave height. But I fish out of DI so I have longer runs. Wave direction also plays a big part. I would rather take it on the nose where my boat is relatively dry and I know I'll have a following sea on the way back than have beam to and be getting soaked both ways.


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you both! Very informative.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 25 footer, I look hard at anything 2 ft or larger.... I hate to get beat around, besides its really not much fun in rough conditions.....


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

A quick way to see the 'composition' of the seas at the weather buoy is to click on on the 
"Plot of wave energy versus frequency (and period)"


You will get a plot like this - the Y axis energy, X axis -frequency/wave period (I can't make sense of the engery units - but bigger waves have more energy) 

Per the table of conditions for this is for this morning, we have 3.3 ft waves with a dominate period of 6 seconds, average period of 4 seconds 

But the plot shows two distinct roups of wave engergy - 
With most of the wave energy at at 5.5 seconds, but a lot of short perdod 3.5 to 3 second waves. 

A nasty day to be out there in a small boat.

If it was just a smooth swell - you would see the engergy at 7-8 seconds - and no engery at the higher frequencies - short periods.

Lots of data out there 

Keith


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Very rarely have I seen a true swell in our area, mostly "gulf slop" just inconsistent wave height & period makes it difficult to find that "right speed". Most of the time if the OB buoy is reading 2ft every 8th wave or so will be 4ft. The wave/wind direction plays a major roll for me. If they are coming at me in a way that my boat will throw out major spray and the wind is 15kt+ off my beam I'm going to get wet and getting wet for a 2hr ride out to bluewater makes it not worth it to me. With that said the conditions can vary substantially from 10/30/50/80 miles out, for example a few years ago we were heading to the floaters in some slop and almost turned around, got out 35miles and it laid down like a lake and we ran 45mph the rest of the way.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Only women stay at the house. Can't catch em from the couch


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Only women stay at the house. Can't catch em from the couch


If you're gonna be dumb you gotta be tough! Having a big boat and being a strong swimmer never hurt! :thumbup:


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

As far as forecasts go, have any of you ever followed the model data much. I've only been doing it for a few months with mixed results. (scroll down to model data and select the GFS model and wind for map type).

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...&dir=0&ads=0&tfk=0&fodors=0&ski=0&ls=0&rad2=0

Or go here for a simpler plot.

http://www.stormsurfing.com/cgi/display_alt.cgi?a=pens_slp


----------

